# Nurse Practitioner Billing Level 4 E/M's



## evadnmik (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a nurse practitioner who wants to bill level 4 and 5 E/M levels.  Can she do that?  Does Medicare allow this?  Has anyone had any problems billing this out?  I'll be using the new NPI #'s soon.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Kim - as long as the NP's documentation supports those levels it should not be a problem.
Lisa


----------



## codegirl0422 (Apr 30, 2008)

As long as you are billing under the NP's numbers. "Incident to" would not be appropriate, in my opinion, because for medical necessity, they would be performing medical decision making and not following the doctor's plan of treatment (incident to). This is the way it was put to us in a meeting where the speaker spoke on NP Billing. I don't have written documentation but hope it helps.


----------

